# Asbestos (?) nightmare



## Bragg578 (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm about to have a breakdown. 


Guys came here on Monday to install electrical work. I learned just last week that I may have asbestos insulation in attic, but if left alone it's ok. 1923 house 



Before I even let them in my house I told them possible asbestos and they said it wasn't a big deal, only long term exposure, etc. I felt outnumbered w 4 men looking at me like I was paranoid. 



So they go do their thing and we're doing homeschool thing and I checked on things off and on. 



Then I go I my room and there are HUGE PILES of insulation on my bedroom floor, on either side of my bed, pulled through the wall where they fished wiring. If it wasn't bad enough, they did it directly over the completely brand new ac system vent which was running, with ceiling fan on and air filter going. 



Same in the bathroom. 



They said they were going to clean it and I asked how. 



They said w a broom, shop vac after they would try to shove most back in the wall!



I'm no asbestos expert but I know all this is wrong. So my husband, who also thinks I'm paranoid, goes and grabs a bag less vacuum, won't wear the p95 (he needs 100!) mask I gave him, and scoops it into TWO FULL GARBAGE BAGS. Then vacuums. 



This stuff was everywhere, visible and invisible. Then they put in recessed lighting and made another mess in upstairs hall. They've tracked it all over the place, stepped on it. They've gone in every room of my house before I knew what was what. 



Of course reading stuff on the internet only makes it worse. There's a 70% chance it's asbestos. I guess the first step is testing it. My husband is off getting the test to send off as I write this. 

I'm scared of my own house, there's no where safe to go. 

It's gotta be on top of picture frames, rugs, baseboards, clothes, all the babies toys. 



I can't afford professionals to clean up and the visible stuff is gone and I can wash everything myself, as it seems silly to pay someone to wash my drapes, dresser tops, walls, clothes, books. 


What vacuum do I use now? Brand or style?
They grabbed my canister vac without my knowing and contaminated it when they vacuumed up, plus it prob throws stuff out. Two contaminated vacuums now. 

Please help. 

😭


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Sounds like you have vermiculite insulation. the only way to be sure it to take a sample and have it tested. Then you will know for sure. If it comes back positive then you can remortgage your house to get it cleaned up.


----------



## Bret86844 (Mar 16, 2016)

Asbestos is not radioactive. Having it around isn't inherently bad. The stuff used to be literally everywhere. Even with it being disturbed, there has to be enough of it, it has to be of a certain type, and you have to inhale that certain type before it's even possible for it to maybe be bad for you. 

Since you are worried, close off the vents to your room and buy a HEPA air filter. 

It's good to be concerned but I think a breakdown would be unnecessary. lol

Let us know the results of the test.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Before it was outlawed I sprayed asbestos texture on several school building's ceilings [along with elsewhere] As diyer I've done a good bit of brake work [blew the drums out with air before we knew better] and have removed both asbestos texture [with nothing more than a dust mask] and asbestos floor tiles. That is a lot more asbestos exposure than homeowners typically see ..... and I have no health issues caused by asbestos!

While it's good to be warned and take precautions - you can't undo what's already been done - _no sense in worrying about it!_


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

My grandfather and most of my relitives on my mother's side worked in the Asbestos mines in VT there whole lives before they closed.
The only one's that have died so far is my grandfather at 80 years old of bone cancer and my mother of breast cancer at 70.
Both of which have nothing to do with exposure to asbestos.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes, asbestos is dangerous but it takes a lot of exposure to cause harm. You can follow through with all of the steps you want but I would just clean it up and move on.


----------

